# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  LeKeS (#14283) Περιστέρι

## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες ανέγερσης κόμβου με αρχικά διαθέσιμα 2 bb links και βλέπουμε. Έχουμε κάνει ένα scan σε Β το οποίο επισυνάπτω. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας μας πει κανονίσουμε.  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Έχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες ανέγερσης κόμβου με αρχικά διαθέσιμα 2 bb links και βλέπουμε. Έχουμε κάνει ένα scan σε Β το οποίο επισυνάπτω. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας μας πει κανονίσουμε.


αχ πως τα λες πως τα λες  :Stick Out Tongue: pppp

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

* eLeCtRoNiOs slaps Maid around a bit with a large trout

----------


## ryloth

Καμία φωτο παίζει ?
Έπιασες το ΑΡ του priestrunner αλλά με χαμηλό σήμα.
Εάν βλέπεις προς τα εκεί πές το για να σου κρατήσουμε το 1 if.

Όποτε πας προς τα εκεί σφύρα να έρθουμε για καφέ & βοήθεια  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έχει οπτική προς τον Runner 99%. Μην κοιτάς τις ποιότητες το scan ήταν γρήγορο και γενικό για να δούμε τι υπάρχει. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα scanάρουμε τον Ap του runner να δούμε τι σήμα έχουμε. Μάλλον στις αρχές της άλλης εβδομάδας. Αν είναι ΟΚ ξεκινάμε να στήνουμε, κρατάω σειρά για το if.  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

Παμε γερα!  ::  




ΥΓ. LeKeS  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Ένα if είναι γυρισμένο πρός τα εκεί που το προορίζουμε
για γουναρα, εάν βγεί...
Εάν δε βγεί το αφήνουμε ως έχει για τον LEKE  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> Ένα if είναι γυρισμένο πρός τα εκεί που το προορίζουμε
> για γουναρα, εάν βγεί...
> Εάν δε βγεί το αφήνουμε ως έχει για τον LEKE


Μπορούμε να βάλουμε και τον LeKe ενδοιάμεσα αν δεν βγέι και να δώσουμε εμείς σε GOUNARA.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Update.
Έχουμε μαζέψει τα υλικά, το Σάββατο στήνουμε τον ιστό. Αν πάνε όλα καλα μέσα στην μεγάλη εβδομάδα μπορούν να βρούν τα Link.

----------


## ryloth

Ρίξε σήμα & ερχόμαστε να βοηθήσουμε να σηκωθεί ο ιστός & όχι μονο...  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Και εγώ δίπλα είμαι,αν θες κάτι και μπορώ,slap me  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Θα κάνουμε πάρτυ ?  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, αν χρειαστούμε κάτι θα σας slap.  ::  Το Σάββατοκύριακο το μόνο που θα γίνει είναι να δέσουμε την βάση του ιστού σε κάτι αναμονές και να τα τσιμεντώσουμε όλα παρέα. Όλα τα άλλα θα γίνουν μεσοβδόμαδα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Update. Έτοιμος ο ιστός. Απο δευτέρα πάμε για ψώνια.

----------


## Lekes

update 
αγοράσαμε εξοπλισμό από αύριο ξεκινάμε να στήνουμε. ψήστε αρνί στην ταράτσα και κάντε σήματα καπνού.

----------


## PriestRunner

σου γυρίσαμε ενα if ,
SSID : Priestrunner-LeKes
στα 5600.

Εάν το βρεις κάνε σύνδεση επάνω
και θα κεντράρουμε από την πλευρά μου.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

To AP είναι up, να κεντράρουμε πρώτα εκεί? Η να πάμε με την μία σε Α?

----------


## PriestRunner

To AP παίζει αλλά νομίζω οτι έχει πέσει η απόδοσή της
δέν ξέρουμε το λόγο  ::  
Εάν έχετε εξοπλισμό να σκανάρετε σε b/g κάντε
έτσι απο περιέργεια να δούμε τι σήμα βγάζει

Άμα πιάσεις το if που έχουμε σε Α πέσε επάνω
και σου δίνουμε ΙΡ

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Done. Θα σου πώ τα αποτελέσματα αύριο.

----------


## geosid

ολος τυχαιος αυτο το ιφ το εποιασα εγω απο Αγια Βαρβαρα  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τελικά δεν έκατσε το link με bladews. άρα έχουμε ένα if άμεσα διαθέσιμο. Όποιος γουστάρει...

----------


## BladeWS

Μας έφαγαν οι πολυκατοικίες  ::

----------


## ryloth

πληροφοριακά το λινκ με Priestrunner
παίζει, θέλει όμως κεντράρισμα
αύριο εάν μου έχει μείνει βενζίνη θα πάω περιστέρι να το φτιάξουμε  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> πληροφοριακά το λινκ με Priestrunner
> παίζει, θέλει όμως κεντράρισμα
> αύριο εάν μου έχει μείνει βενζίνη θα πάω περιστέρι να το φτιάξουμε


Ok man. Το έχουμε δεί ότι παίζει. Δεν έχουμε ρυθμίσει τίποτα άρα μην τρέχεις. Περνάμε καλώδια ακόμα  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Γυρίσαμε το διαθέσιμο if χτες να δούμε τι πιάνουμε. Ιδού. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας ενημερώσει να δούμε..  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Γυρίσαμε το διαθέσιμο if χτες να δούμε τι πιάνουμε. Ιδού. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link ας ενημερώσει να δούμε..


apo οτι ειδα στο σκαν ποιανεις χρισουλα , στειλε του ενα πμ μην τυχον και θελει να βγαλει λινκ μαζι σου .

----------


## ryloth

βλέπω πιάνεις & το λίνκ vred-epal & με πολύ καλό σήμα
σε 1 εβδομάδα πιστεύω πως θα έχω ενα ελεύθερο
να το βγάλουμε  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

ΟΟΟΟκκκ. Ωραίος. Θα στοχεύσουμε όσο μπορούμε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Είναι λες και έχουμε 2 Link με εσένα  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

εγω λεω να ανεβάσετε 2-3 πιατα ακόμα
θα τα αξιοποιήσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Μα μας προσβάλεις.....  ::   ::  Σίγά σιγά γιατί ξεμένουμε και απο φράγκα.... Όλα θα γίνουν

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Έτοιμο το 2ο link με Vred. Μόλις ξεμπερδέψουμε με τις λεπτομέρειες θα ψαχτούμε για 3ο.  ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

καλορίζικο,
σύντομα θα ανεβάσουμε ενα if δικό σας και
θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις 

ανεβάστε πράμα στο ιστό & εδώ είμαστε εμείς  ::   ::

----------


## gas

Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει if γυρισμενο νοτια με ssidawmn-gas2 bbsearch στους 5300ghz.
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι και υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για 3ο λινκ ριξε μια ματια

----------

